# Keeping terrapins and query on lighting



## vib_ribbon (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi there, new member here.

I have an empty fish tanks which I would like to revive as a home for a terrapin. I have most of the equipment from back when I was keeping fish, eg, heater, external filter, pump etc etc.

I have been reading up on lighting, and in particular on UV lighting required for a healthy terrapin and I have a query...

I currently have a Interpet T5 lighting system, and it would appear that there are no UV lights for this range of equipment so I would need to consider ripping it out and having it replaced. I have read that spot lighting for UV is preferred to strip lighting, is that correct as it would be easier for me to adapt strip lighting to my current setup... but never the less, would there be any dangers of harming one's eyes by UV if the light is on and the kids are admiring the terrapin?

Many thanks.


----------



## Moonwrap (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi

I use strip UV lamps in my turtle tanks and have been doing so for a number of years. I don't have the specific light unit you mention but I think they are all the same fitment. You should just be able to purchase the ReptiGlo UV strips and fit them to your standard lighting units as you used for your fish which have the 2 pin connectors on the end 

I normally go for the UVA 2.0, but I'm just experimenting with the UVA 5.0 at the moment.

I know you haven't specifically queried the other items, but you must make sure that your heater is working as turtles and terrapins are cold blooded and can't regulate their body temperature themselves.

Also I would err on the side of over-filtering the tank as turtles are both messy eaters and heavy in the body waste department.

Also you should always leave them a dry area to climb out onto from which they still can't escape out of the top of the tank. The rule of thumb is that they should be able to stand on the bottom of the tank and easily stick their head out of the water to breathe air and thus it should then be at the correct height also for them to climb out onto. If you don't want to use commercial products like turtle docks etc, you can use natural products such as pieces of natural cork which float naturally or you can create a dry area by adding a glass shelf with a lip and packing it with soil etc.

Almost all turtles and terrapins 98% will want to come up and bask under the UV light and dry themselves out. There are some almost fully aquatic turtles which rarely do bask, but even they need a dry area as they will want to climb out if they feel unwell.

Turtles don't necessarily need a substrate but you can use one if you like.

I hope that helps  If I can be of any further help, please ask away!


----------



## Moonwrap (Feb 8, 2011)

Also can I say something really important with turtles and terrapins... many of them really are a pet for life and longer!!! This is really important as many of them can live for 70 years etc. They are quite hardy if looked after well, but most do grow large and you need to really think about the commitment they entail.

They are really difficult to rehome too, so you are probably looking at a section written on them in your will! It may be worth trying to rescue some as I know it would be much appreciated.

Also remember that terrapins and turtles can carry salmonella. They often don't - but if you handle them or their water, you do need to take sensible precautions and give your hands a thorough wash with soap and water. 

I'm not trying to put you off - they are amazing pets to keep and will greet you at the front of the tank with gusto and even swim up and down it following you around.


----------

